# Pistol Shrimp ID



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I just got a pistol shrimp and wheeler goby for my nano reef. But the pistol shrimp i got, i cant find the name/type it is. It looks just like this 1.  I got 1 in my other tank with a YWG and they get along perfectly. So anyone know the name/type of this pistol shrimp???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Not entirely sure on that little guy, certainly is an alpheus species.Looks like one that I had received when I ordered a green one.Have they paired off?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

No not yet. I acclimated them together so that they could sort of "get to know each other". They got along pretty good in the bowl, but when i put them in the goby went behind the rocks and the shrimp went on the rocks. There is still no borrow in the sand and i dont see the shrimp. I think, since he landed on the rocks he just hid in the rocks. So it might take a little time for him 2 come out. Any idea on whats going on???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

You may have to just wait it out. Sometimes the gobies are selective about their partners and there are a number of alpheus shrimps out there.


----------

